# Renting points newbie question



## echino (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking about going to the Anaheim Disneyland in May 2011 with three kids. I googled the number of points required to make a one-week reservation in a 1-bedroom (sleeps 5), and it appears that it would cost 291 points for a week. And I read that I can normally rent points for $10 per point. So the total cost for a week works out to $2,910, or I could book mid-week days for 39 points / $390 per night. Is this correct? It seems like a huge amount of money. Am I missing something?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope - it's a brand new resort and points requirements are really high.  If that's over your budget, there are other less-expensive TS's within a mile:  Worldmark Anaheim, Dolphin's Cove, and Peacock Suites.  Newport Coast Villas is within 30 min. and it's DVC quality.  

We stayed in a 2 bdm. at Dolphin's Cove and it isn't fancy, but it was very clean and comfortable, within a mile of DL, and has a decent pool for the kids.  We walked to DL sometimes, and it's also right on the ART line.

There is a Dolphin's Cove 1 bdm./sleeps 4 in the TUG Marketplace for $900

Worldmark Anaheim (brand new) starting at $1,100

I also see several Newport Coast Villas rentals starting at $1,000.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 8, 2010)

GCV is very expensive on a points basis.  Compare it to the point requirements at BCV, AKV, or another WDW resort.  BLT is also on the point rich side btw.  Would also keep in mind that since GCV is so small (48 units I think) you may end up paying more like $12/pt to find an owner willing to part with their GCV points.  Owners at any DVC resorts can book there at the 7 month mark and therefore you're more likely to find points in the $10 region, but you're also taking the chance you're shut out.  

Chris


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree. I doubt you will get an owner there to rent to you for $10 a point but who knows, I've been wrong about that before.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 17, 2010)

To make you feel better, try looking at what it would cost you to rent from Disney.  

If you can rent points for $10.00 and get your required reservations I would run to the bank! Most likely it will be more than $10.00 a point for VGC. Good luck!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2010)

I would consider the WorldMark in Anaheim.  It's a beautiful resort only a couple miles from Disneyland.  You can easily find a WorldMark owner on TUG to rent it from.


----------



## bnoble (May 26, 2010)

> only a couple miles from Disneyland


It's closer than that.  It's about one mile walking to the Esplanade.

The Grand Cal is really a place that only the truly pixie-dust-addicted find worth staying at.  If only Disney will do, price-is-no-object, then that's the place for you.  For almost anyone else, it's at best a special occasion/splurge kind of place.

I'd also go with the WorldMark.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2010)

Here is the resort website for the WorldMark Anaheim:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/aa/


Here are some pictures:


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2010)

bnoble said:


> It's closer than that.  It's about one mile walking to the Esplanade.
> 
> The Grand Cal is really a place that only the truly pixie-dust-addicted find worth staying at.  If only Disney will do, price-is-no-object, then that's the place for you.  For almost anyone else, it's at best a special occasion/splurge kind of place.
> 
> I'd also go with the WorldMark.



And, Disneyland is NOT Disney World.  If I were going for a Disney vacation in California, I would be staying at the Beach and driving to all of the theme parks in the area.  Universal Studios, Knott's Berry Farm, Legoland, the San Diego Zoo, etc.


----------



## bhrungo (Jun 20, 2010)

Keep in mind that the pictures posted above from the WM Anaheim are most likely the Penthouse or Presidential units.  We stayed in a regular one bedroom (and we are WM owners), and it was nice, but looked nothing like the pictures above.  Just something to keep in mind.   

The ART system is great from the WM, just walk out the front lobby door and there is ART pick up area.  Very close to Disneyland and would definitely stay there again.


----------

